# Urkevitz's 75 gallon update 4/30



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

I'd say you pretty much got the hang of it all! Any questions (on photography)??

--cich


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I changed some things around, I can't seem to take a decent photo.


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

only thing i don't like is on the right side all the plants are completely seperate and not mixed in some more to make it look fuller, other than than it's perfect


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment, on the right side I am trying to leave some room for some rotala magenta to get some light. Hopefully it will take off soon and fill in.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Very nice looking tank and healthy looking plants Urkevitz. What are the stems in front of the watersprite in the left side ?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Oh yeh... the photo has great color, you should try a tripod to get the clarity.... :wink: 
Other then that I see no problems in your photo skills !


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Buck, the stems are Mayaca Fluviatilis. I plan on getting a tripod soon.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Does this tank have a sand substrate?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Overfloater said:


> Does this tank have a sand substrate?


 100% sand substrate. It is granitic topdressing sand from my golf course mixed with some tahitian moonsand to darken the color.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks good. Any problems with the sand?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

A little mulm collects on top of it close to the glass, but other than that I like it. It is easy to plant stems in and the MTS keep it loose. If I had a few bottom feeders the mulm wouldn't collect in one area as much.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Sweet... I just replanted my 40 breeder and am using sand as the substrate. Hopefully I have good results, as you have.


----------



## Glow500 (Jun 19, 2004)

Urkevitz could u tell me what the foreground plant at the front of your tank is called, its very nice.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I think it is pygmy chain sword. I bought it at petsmart, the motherplant is located under the driftwood most of the other plants came off of it.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

*Urkevitz's 55 gallon July 20 2004*

I did a trim yesterday, the E. stellata sent out a ton of shoots and started to reach the surface so I had to trim it back. I moved the mayaca to the background and put some Rotala Wallichii in front of it. My swords have been melting could this be because I never trimmed the new plants from the mother?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

*Urkevitz 55 gallon 7.28.04 update*

I removed a few plant species from my tank. I took out the watersprite and replaced it with some crypt spiralis I had jammed against the right side glass. I removed some hygros, mayaca, and my remaining rotala magenta. I also thinned out the lawn in the front to try to get it growing again. In addition I moved the driftwood a little more towards center so the java fern growing on it could be visible. Rotala indica was added to the area the crypt spiralis occupied. Finally I moved the crypt wendtii to the center to try and get it to multiply. I think the tank looks less busy now.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Here is a pic of some Cherry Shrimp I am growing out in my 2.5 gallon. As you can see some are not red, the person I bought them from says that only females turn red. I have never heard that before is this true?


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

amazing tank


----------



## m3th0d (Jun 27, 2004)

O
M
G

You're tank is amazing.


----------



## Capt. (Mar 11, 2004)

Absolutely stunning underwater garden you have! Keep the pics coming, I need inspiration for my tank when I set it up.

As for the shrimp, if they are still young then don't worry. At first they have no colour but as they get older they develop it darker. I don't think just the females get dark red. A friend of mine has quite a few and all his adults are deep red.


----------



## Blade (Jul 27, 2004)

Really nice tank, Great job


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments guys, I just did a trim and added a few things. I will post some pics once it doesn't look so freshly trimmed.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Urkevitz said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys, I just did a trim and added a few things. I will post some pics once it doesn't look so freshly trimmed.


 Awsome tank! wow. Could you give the specs of your lighting, including the K temp?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

4x65 watt coralife aqualight. 2 x 10000k and 2 x 9325k. I usually run it
8-9 hours during the week and longer on the weekends.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Here are some new pics. Not much has changed I removed the green myrio from the center of the tank and planted a few stems next to the crypt spiralis. I moved the R. Indica to the center of the tank. The back of the tank is now mostly pink/red plants. E. Stellata is growing really fast, since the last set of pictures I have trimmed twice and sold 13 stems of it. I have a small stem of Broadleaf stellata that is growing nicely and a couple stems of aromatica I am trying out.


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

Really nice! roud: 

What kind of light hood is that anyway? and do you have a sheet of glass or something between the light and the water?


----------



## Blade (Jul 27, 2004)

Stunning tank


----------



## sn8k (May 24, 2004)

A unique and excetional job Urkevitz. Your'e is one that really inspires one to achieve or at the very least, try to achieve that next level. Awesome pics of an awesome tank roud:


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Laith said:


> Really nice! roud:
> 
> What kind of light hood is that anyway? and do you have a sheet of glass or something between the light and the water?


 The only thing separating the light and the water is the acrylic lens that comes with the aqualight. The glass on the top is a glass cover that doesn't exactly fit so I just set it on top. 

Sn8k thanks for the kind words. Up until a few months ago I didn't know half of the plants I have existed, or anything about planted tanks at all. I wouldn't have known where to start without the people on this site.


----------



## Gilly (May 26, 2004)

*wow*

Awesome job Urk!

The plant growth and health in your tank is tremendous.. keep posting pics and give us who struggle with E. Stellata something to strive for 

regards

Gilly


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Looking great. Wanna send some stellata my way when you do a trim


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Fat Guy said:


> Looking great. Wanna send some stellata my way when you do a trim


 PM me your address I will send you some when I trim.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I just switched my 55 to a 75, I will post a pic when the water clears. It is aquascaped with shale rocks with a shale substrate, I love the depth of the 75.


----------



## m3th0d (Jun 27, 2004)

Oooh, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Here is my new 75 gallon which replaces my 55 gallon. The plants look a little ratty from being stored in a garbage bag for a day. I am not entirely happy with my placing of the plants, it looks like the plants are in a straight line at the back of the tank. I will probably move things around.


----------



## sn8k (May 24, 2004)

Well, I'm certainly lovin it roud: 

Another great tank bro - that rock looks awesome :icon_bigg


----------



## Rupey (Nov 16, 2002)

I really like your new layout!! The rocks are very natural looking in there. Nice tank!!!!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Ah... 75, my favorite tank size. Do you still have the broadleaf stellata in there?


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

That looks very good dude! The rocks on top are a nice touch!


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Overfloater said:


> Ah... 75, my favorite tank size. Do you still have the broadleaf stellata in there?


 I still have the stellata and it is getting huge. I can't wait for it to send out some more shoots. I just moved some things around so the tank is looking nasty, but I will try to post some pics soon.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah I would love to see what your stellata looks like as I just won some on Aquabid. Post closeups too


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I was just looking at my previous tank pics, the Broadleaf wasn't even visible. Now it is as tall at the tallest E. Stellata in the photos. Here is a topdown pic, you can see just how much wider the leaves are than E. Stellata.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Very cool. I plan to grow a pretty bushy stand to anchor my aquascape as long as it will grow in my hard water.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Isn't the Broad Leaf stellata a great plant? It looks much stronger, and has great color!

Great choice Bob! A big stand of it anchoring an aquascape is going to look great! It should grow for you with no real problem.

Mike


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Momotaro said:


> Isn't the Broad Leaf stellata a great plant? It looks much stronger, and has great color!
> 
> Great choice Bob! A big stand of it anchoring an aquascape is going to look great! It should grow for you with no real problem.
> 
> Mike


I don't know if it will be an anchor plant but it will most likely be a focal point 
:icon_bigg Do you think it will grow well in water with a kH of 13? As long as it doesn't require softwater it should do well I suppose. I have failed miserably with R. Magenta and Macrandra due to my water.


----------



## Rupey (Nov 16, 2002)

It grows great in kh18 water! I think you will really like this plant.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Great to know! Hopefully I will have good luck.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I moved some things around, removed some plants and added some driftwood I had left over from my last tank. I am pretty happy with my current aquascape I just want to see it fill in a little. I am not sure about having the C. Spiralis on both sides of the tank, it might look a litte too symmetrical. As you can see the rock and substrate has some algae growing them giving the tank a more natural look. Here are some pics.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Looks great Urk! I wouldn't worry to much about the symmetrics, unless your going for a contest roud:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I like it Urk!

I don't see the Crypts as being a problem. I don't see them as being symmetrical either. I look at them as being unifying, a continuing theme throughout the aquarium. 

Mike


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Momotaro said:


> I like it Urk!
> 
> I don't see the Crypts as being a problem. I don't see them as being symmetrical either. I look at them as being unifying, a continuing theme throughout the aquarium.
> 
> Mike


 Thanks! I was frustrated with them at first, but now they are my favorite plants in the tank.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I completely changed the scape. I got rid of most stem plants, added some driftwood and added a beach with hairgrass. The tank doesn't look too original, but I think it looks more natural. My rummynose love the new open area, they spend most of their time there.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks great. More of a minimalist japanese influence. Where did you get the wood?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Love the new look...with the wood and sand seperation it does have Amano written all over it roud: 
Is that Profile you used in the right side Urk?


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice job. Looks great. roud:


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike, I got the driftwood from the banks of the Hudson. Buck the sand is from the golf course I work at, it is granitic, neutral Ph, and has smooth edges to resist compaction.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 13, 2004)

Man, that looks fantastic! Great job!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> Buck the sand is from the golf course I work at


Finally I see a good use for them god awful sand holes I seem to find on golf courses... next time Im in one I will at least get a smile. roud:


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I got bored with the last setup, and I was tired of the open space on the right side so I changed things up a bit. Now I am going for more of a jungle look. I removed the cabomba got rid of the beach on the right and put the sand in the foreground. I am waiting on some nymphae bulbs to mature infront of the C. spiralis on the right side.


----------



## Clueless (Jan 10, 2005)

fishyboy said:


> only thing i don't like is on the right side all the plants are completely seperate and not mixed in some more to make it look fuller, other than than it's perfect


Its called dutch planting  I'm a big advocate


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

Personally, I've always been a big fan of the "jungle" style aquarium as long as it doesn't include wildly overgrown plants that block the light.
I like the new look even more than the old one. roud: 
-Aphyosemion


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

clueless.. that was back 4-5 monthes ago.. why quote it up to here.. different tank and aqascape now...


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Wow this tank is amazing! I really like the wild growth you have, and the creeping driftwood vines make it all more natural. roud: 

Where'd you get the sand?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Raul, I got the sand from the golfcourse I work at. It is used for sandtraps and to topdress greens, I added a little Black Beauty coal slag to darken it up a bit.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd have to say my favorite was the beach with hair grass and open space--it better showed that magnificent driftwood of yours. However, the new scape looks great too! I would pick a few places to thicken the foreground so it doesn't look like a line of plants. Great choice with the sand! The scape with the red stems was so depressing since there was no viable place to plant foreground plants . . .


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I removed the Pennywort in the back of the tank to make an open area, I also removed the background, the tank looks much brighter now! The chainsword is really filling in nicely and the nymphaea are starting to become more visible. The only real problem I am having is algae growing on the rocks and driftwood, but since I am using DIY Co2 I can't expect everything to be perfect.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Here is the tank from a differant angle. The driftwood is much more prominent in person.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Urkevitz said:


> The only real problem I am having is algae growing on the rocks and driftwood, but since I am using DIY Co2 I can't expect everything to be perfect.


DIY CO2 on a 75g? I'm impressed. Your tank looks like the bottom of a N. Wisconsin Lake (minus the fish ). I love it! I'm attempting a similar (but smaller scale) look for my 30 gal. I'm-a-gonna-keepa my eye on this album.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Nice tank, but something this tank lacks is a middleground. roud:


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Nice tank, but something this tank lacks is a middleground. roud:


I have been struggling with the midground for a long time. Currently the midground is filled with rocks, I was kinda hoping the lotus would take up some of the midground when it grows larger.

Uni, the scape looks what I have seen when Kayaking and snorkeling roud:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I like it. It is hard to tell from the angle of the photo, but it appears to me the wood is the mid ground.

Mike


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Thats just an awsome natural look! I wonder how it would look if you had the same plants, just mounded up in the middle. A good size maybe 6" long sloping mound. Wouldnt have to move the driftwood, just roll up more substrate all around it, even if ya had to bring in a little more substrate. The driftwood being just off center point, an the sags just runnin right up the mound all around the driftwood. Give it that kinda Amano look to it. The background is right on! roud:


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

the lotus will fill in the right mid ground, and left of the wood i would add something with lots of java fern, possibly narrow leaf. that would make the tank


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks that is a good idea, I have some narrow leaf growing on the driftwood now. I think some normal java fern would look great to the left, there is already some bare wood and rock to attach it to.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I think some larger leafed java's would look nice, it would offset all the thin leafs in there now. Another plant that would look nice I think would be a few stems of the Giant Hygro in the background.

The tanks lookin good ! roud:


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I picked up some Java ferns from Petco today. They are the ones sold in tubes. The plants are super healthy and I think a steal at $4 a piece.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

If you are looking for Javas.. I have tons of babies and can arrange a trade :wink:


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Bob, I don't really need any more java. What plants do I have that you would like? I don't really think I have anything too desireable :tongue:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Healthy looking ferns... a steal indeed. Healthy plants I dont mind paying for. roud:


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah those are some great lookin ferns!! Your tank is really lookin sharp!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm alright for now. I'm trying to thin out the species as we speak. Let me know if you need anymore roud:


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I wanted to share this pic of a hairgrass growing naturally, notice the ludwigia mixed in. This area was submerged all summer until water levels were lowered for dam work. It is growing in primarily sand, I hope to do a biotope similar to this for my uncle.


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

wow! thats a shame... damn dams... :icon_frow 

did you harvest any from there? thats a lot of hairgrass!


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I harvested some but didn't end up using it.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I changed some things around : I put the background back on, changed the beach to pure sand, moved the crypts so that the right side had the larger group, removed some plants from the foreground so the rocks would be visible, changed the position of the piece of driftwood, and added a thick stand of rotala to the back. I also upgraded my diy Co2 to a single 2.5 gallon jug which is working great.


----------



## m3th0d (Jun 27, 2004)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

very nice. what do you have in the background? doesnt look like vals to me... crypt spiralis?

roud:


----------



## xt87 (Jun 16, 2004)

Beautiful. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks said:


> very nice. what do you have in the background? doesnt look like vals to me... crypt spiralis?
> 
> roud:


That is crypt spiralis in the background, it gets a little messy looking as you can see. Once in a while I will comb it with my fingers in one direction to neaten it up.


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

that must be fun :wink: 

i actually like the curly, mixed up, jumbly jungle look... it subtley makes the tank more interesting. great job!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

It looks more natural too... :wink:


----------



## skylsdale (Aug 26, 2003)

This latest layout is the best so far. Keep us updated.


----------



## renatl (Jan 27, 2005)

Urkevitz said:


> I picked up some Java ferns from Petco today. They are the ones sold in tubes. The plants are super healthy and I think a steal at $4 a piece.


I like your Tiger Lotus also - I have three of these and they are beautiful plants - HUGE leaves - I have a 50 gallon and 58 gallon Oceanic.


----------



## Blade (Jul 27, 2004)

The latest look is my favorite.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments guys, I changed a couple of things around. I moved the lotus to the back, moves some rocks around and added a midground of pearlweed. I am just waiting to for the pearlweed to fill in a little before I take any photos.

I upped my ferts and micros significantly and the Narrow leaf java fern is taking off on the driftwood. 

I also added a 2x65 watt aqualight, so now I run 260 watts for 7 hours and 390 for 3 hours.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I just got my computer fixed, so I thought I would post a pic of my tank. Things aren't looking very good right now. I skipped water changes for about a month, now there is algae everywhere and plant growth has slowed down considerably. My hygro even started to melt. 

So far I cleaned the filter and did a couple of water changes. Tonight I am going to vacuum the gravel and clean the glass. This is how the tank looks now, I will do an update once it starts looking better.


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

Looks great to me. Just a little thinner than the last pic.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Here is another update, I am not crazy about how the tank is looking, but hopefully it will look better once it fills in. The narrow leaved grassy plant on the right side is zosterella dubia, I really like it, but something is eating the tips of the leaves.


----------



## depthC (Oct 9, 2003)

Looks nice. I sure see lots of different plants. Whats the count, 10 - 20 species?

Andrew


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Personally, I like tanks with colors. And you've got some nice contrasts (both color and leave shapes) going there. I'm likin' it.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

depthC said:


> Looks nice. I sure see lots of different plants. Whats the count, 10 - 20 species?
> 
> Andrew


I have about 20 different species. At one point I had only a few, and it got boring so I went and bought some crypts, and collected some native plants.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

BSS said:


> Personally, I like tanks with colors. And you've got some nice contrasts (both color and leave shapes) going there. I'm likin' it.


Thanks, I just bought a new lotus from Petco. It is a much redder than the kind I had in the past, I can't wait for it to fill in on the right side of the tank.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Things have been going pretty well in the tank. I have significantly lowered my lighting intensity, I now run 130 watts for 9 hours a day and 260 watts for 3 hours. 

I was having problems with Hygros melting due to lack of Co2 from my diy setup. Now the hygros have taken off and there is less algae than before.

I had to remove some plants because my rosy barb was eating them, and I added some Lobelia cardinalis that I collected a couple days ago.


----------



## Brennor (Mar 8, 2004)

lovely tank, it has a nice clean look to it. Great colours and shapes going on roud: 



Dave


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

rescaped again, I moved the lobelia cardinalis to the center of the tank and planted some chainsword behind it to form a U-shaped layout. The lobelia is growing like crazy and sending out tons of roots.


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

Urkevitz said:


> rescaped again, I moved the lobelia cardinalis to the center of the tank and planted some chainsword behind it to form a U-shaped layout. The lobelia is growing like crazy and sending out tons of roots.


Your tank is looking great! I really like the contrasts both in the colors, and how it gows from thick, to open, and back to thick.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Yeh I like the open center much better. The lobelia is a nice choice for the center... good look to it ! roud:


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks guys, the lobelia is great. I found it in the deep woods and it seems to be loving submersed life, it pearls everyday even though its at the bottom of the tank.

The open center highlights the driftwood on the left covered with N-L Java fern. Which I just noticed has hundreds of new leaves. Since lowering my light intensity to 130 watts for 9 hours a day, and 260 watts for 3 hours, the plants in my tank have taken off.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Another rescape! I pulled everything on the right side of the tank, I replanted baby tears, some lobelia a small lotus and chain sword. I junked the stems and replaced them with some sword plants I found at Petco.

I created a beach going into the center of the tank and placed some rocks behind it. Once the swords fill in I think it will look sharp. 

Oh yeah I also added a black background.


----------



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

ooooooohhhh, that might be my most favorite scape in your tank so far. I think it looks great now, don't forget to post pics after it fills in so i can judge it :icon_bigg


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

I like it a lot. stick to this overall scheme and fine tune it, you have a unique tank in the making. I especially like the the tunnel/path effect you got happenning on the right center. roud: 

Marcel


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

awesome lay out man . . . I love it . . . personally I'd take out the random crypts and chain swords in the foreground though. A minor gripe. This tank has great framework!! :icon_bigg


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow, it was fun watching this progression from your 55 to this. Dynamic and the last layout is fantastic. Cool you are collecting native plants deep in the woods too. I like the sand and open area and the C. spiralis (sp) Great job.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I just wanna reach into that tank and rip out those *two* dwarf sags in the left/middle foreground ! LOL 

Other then that its PERFECT ! :icon_bigg Nice look !


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Buck said:


> I just wanna reach into that tank and rip out those *two* dwarf sags in the left/middle foreground ! LOL
> 
> Other then that its PERFECT ! :icon_bigg Nice look !


I just pulled them out and put them into one of my nanos roud:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

New Pic ! New Pic ! roud:


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Only for you Buck, I didn't realize how much the crypt in the foreground was hidden.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

...and a beautiful crypt it is !

Nice crisp lines now...I love the left side of the tank. The right side will come with growth. The lobelia looks out of place right now but when the hc and swords get taller behind it then will become a nice edge and a bit softer. roud:


----------



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

what a difference removing 2 plants can make! roud:


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Great new look, urk! Most excellent.

Brian.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Not too much has changed with the scape. I pulled one rock out the center of the tank to get a nice bush of HM growing. I also found some Nymphoides peltata growing in a pond so had to try it in the tank.

I ditched the Aqualight and replaced it with two T-8 shoplights. The shoplights give a more even light with less dark spots in the tank, the plants seem to like them also. The blue background might be removed at any time.

Can't get pics to upload at the moment, I will try and update later.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Okay here is a pic, the tank looks a little disorganized. Not sure if I am going to keep the swords on the right, I am in no rush to change either.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I like the swords there...but I miss the look of the stone in the center you had. :icon_frow :icon_bigg


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I miss it too :icon_frow. I am probably going to put it back but a couple inches further to the right so I can have some HM grow around it.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Changed lots of things around, and added and removed some plants, also added rocks.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Everything is filling in, but something is eating every growth tip of the narrow leaf java fern.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I've noticed the same thing in my grow out.

Do you have SAE?

MIke


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes I have 3 SAE and 3 False SAE. The SAE's ate every piece of taiwan moss in the tank, they are probably moving to the java ferns next:icon_cry:


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice growth in just a few weeks.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Back to a more simple layout again. Whatever was eating the Narrowleaf stopped and it is growing like crazy now. I removed alot when I did this rescape.


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Like the layout alot urk!! Nice left to right ya have goin on...roud: 

A black background would definately look sweet IMO..:icon_mrgr .


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Another rescape!!! I was tired of the NL Java so I removed it. Now only crypts remain. The tank is more open, but not terribly exciting. 

I would like to put some large rocks in the mid and background, but I am afraid of the bottom of the tank cracking. I also want to ditch the SAE's so that I can grow some moss.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Beeeeautiful Crypts! That piece of wood, left of center, is just begging for an anubias or some moss .


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

unirdna said:


> Beeeeautiful Crypts! That piece of wood, left of center, is just begging for an anubias or some moss .


I just removed the SAE's and threw some Taiwan moss onto the wood. I am hoping to get a carpet growing over all the rocks and wood in the tank.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Went rock hunting, found some nice ones and put them in the mid and background. Now all I need is some moss.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow things really filled in fast, the rocks are pretty much hidden now. Since removing the SAE's the moss started coming back. My rosy barb finally died and the shrimp population is skyrocketing.


----------



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

I really like the rock you used. It's got nice character to it. If the plants didn't look so good I'd say it was almost a shame it was being covered up. For slow growing plants, those crypts have filled in amazingly well in just a month!

Do you know what type of crypt you have in the lower left between the neons and the rummy nose?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Cheryl, the crypts in the midground by the cardinals are red and green wendtii, there is a balansae in the foreground. The rest of the dark colored crypts are Petchii.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I feel like the mid-ground has become too weak-- specifically, too short.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

I actually like the current layout...the tall background and short foreground gives the appearance of depth and an "open" feeling. Very nice!


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> I feel like the mid-ground has become too weak-- specifically, too short.


I have some java ferns behind the crypts, once they become more substantial the midground should look better. I just won't let the ferns get out of control like the NL Java did, I like the tank more open.

I have 3 stems of sunset hygro growing in a shot glass behind the large rock, it should add a little interest to the background.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Rescape time! The tank was looking too dark to me, so I ripped out the Spiralis in the center, replaced it with the HM from the foreground. 

Next I added a couple more rocks to the background, and planted the group on the right with Narrow Leaf Java and behind that planted some Balansae.

Throughout the tank I placed Anubias Nana between rocks, they will become more visible onced matured. 

I planted the foreground with a few chainswords and a little riccia to contrast with the dark moss.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

urk, that is looking really nice now. It shows depth, texture and openess all at once. It shaped up nicely. Good job!


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Tank looks more balanced than it ever has. Layout is very easy on the eye. Nicely done. The large open space gives the tank a much deeper feel, and when the A.nana start popping out, they will add nice contrast. roud:


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

I actually like the bare look better


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

What happend to my tank!! I should be moving into my first house in October so I let the tank go. 

I ripped out and sold the crypt spiralis and started stocking up on stem plants. I have two bags of soilmaster select for substrate when I rescape.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Congrats on the new home! Your tank looks like me Tarzan you Jane! Healthy plants too!


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Life does have a way of getting in the way of hobbies from time to time! I think a new house would qualify as one of those :thumbsup: !

Just think how great it'll look in its new spot and how much more important it'll be to have it in tip-top shape.

So, until after the move...keep what you can alive  !
Brian.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Urkevitz said:


> What happend to my tank!! I should be moving into my first house in October so I let the tank go.
> 
> I ripped out and sold the crypt spiralis and started stocking up on stem plants. I have two bags of soilmaster select for substrate when I rescape.


sounds great! let us know how the SS is as a substriaght.... it looks like a good deal! what color did you get? 

- fish newb -


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the support guys, I can't wait to move. The house has a perfect room for my tanks,.

Fish newb, I got the charcoal color soilmaster. I wish it was a little darker, but I think it is going to work nicely.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Oct 12, 2006)

Urkevitz! I finally got to see your aquarium photos!!!!

(Thank you Kyle for the help. I have been wanting to see his tanks for a month now.)

Yeah!!

Oh my gosh. This has been so much worth the wait. 

Wow!! Urkevitz, it is amazing! 

(And I have only gotten through the first couple of pages on the thread so far.)

:smile:


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I finally moved into my new place, and set the tank up 3 weeks ago. I can't believe how well the plants are growing, when the tank was initially setup the stems were only a few inches above the substrate.

The tank is beginning to balance out. I had a nasty bacterial bloom that made the tank smell disgusting, and now there is a little bit of every type of algae.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Oct 12, 2006)

> collected some native plants


Urkevitz, what plants are native in Albany/Schenectady, NY that I could use in my tanks and where can I find them?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I pulled the stem plants out and put bolbitis in the background, waiting for it to fill in a bit. Check out how much my HC spread, it is a microscopic green speck in my last pic.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Oct 12, 2006)

Give me 10 years. I might get there someday. That is amazing. Really.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I rearranged the background slightly, looks better to me. The balansae and bolbitos need to fill in a bit.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Looking good guy. That could very well be the show stopper in a few months.


----------



## nellis (Oct 27, 2005)

I agree with overfloater. When that balansae fills in the texture of that and the narrow leaf java will compliment each other a lot. Very nice.


----------



## OregonFish (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow ! I really like your tank ! it looks like a forest !


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks guys, I have been ignoring the tank for awhile. Going to start dosing fertilizers to try and get the plants growing faster. 

Once I get motivated I will clean the back glass and try a black background, then I might get my friend to take pictures with his DSLR.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Amazing. There's so many points of interest. I really like it.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

The tank has filled in more since the photo was taken. I haven't fertilized in a while and now I am seeing some BBA Clado and staghorn algae. 

I thought that maybe ferts and micros might have been killing my shrimp, and stunting their growth. After not adding ferts and micros for weeks the shrimp were still dying.

I Lowered my rate of Co2 to 1 bps and I think that did the trick.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I really like the tank! The crypts provide a great point of interest while blending the dark and light colors! I have to say I Liked your original scape and the last one much better than the other in between ones.

-Andrew


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Urk it looks amazing! beautiful balance. Dose your ferts! lol


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow Urk! This is the best one yet. Definately should do the background, have your pal shoot it and put it in the AGA next year. Really nice layout!


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

OK Urk......If yer head aint swelled enough already, I will swell it some more!

Very nice my friend!! roud:


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Come on guys you are making me feeling guilty for ignoring the tank. Atleast I put some ferts in yesterday and some micros today.

I have been preoccupied with lifting weights and drinking whey protein :tongue:


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

The tank has filled in, I lowered the CO2 to 1bps and the shrimp stopped dying! The pelia took over the midground but I think it looks interesting. I am only having problem with the HC, maybe it is too shaded the leaves are growing really small and there are a few areas of burnt looking leaves.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice and thick! Nice work blending leaf shapes and colors!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

My knee-jerk reaction to seeing that most recent photo was, out loud, "holy @#$%". 

That's just awesome, awesome, awesome. Your moss and crypts are just knock-out gorgeous.

You make this look easy!!!
When you rescape your tank and change everything up, do you remove the fish first?


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice update. That's quite a stack of plants you've grown. I agree re: the pelia - makes your tank unique. As far as the HC goes, I have two identical 10 gallon tanks - both with HC. One spread like wild with huge (by HC standards), bright green leaves. Once creeps much more slowly with darker green leaves. As best as I can tell, the conditions are equal...

One thing is certain, though; the plant loves high light - the more the better. You really can't "burn" it with light, like you can crypts, so hit it with as much as you can.

...interesting observation about CO2 and shrimp death


----------



## nellis (Oct 27, 2005)

I agree with everything that's being said. It looks great, nice texture, good composition. I also kind of like the spotty look of the H.C.

-Nate


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

After letting the tank go for the summer I am ready to start giving my tank some attention for the winter. 

The HC went extinct after being shaded out by the Bolbitis and java fern. I recently planted the foreground with HM and trimmed back the Bolbitis and removed a huge java fern on the left side.

I planted the corners with some crypt spiralis, in a few weeks I think the tank will be looking good again.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

wow, so much anubias...:icon_eek: 

I love it lol


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Lookin' great, that HM will thicken up in days I bet!! Nice jungle feel to your tank, I like it.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i'm lovin' the bolbitis there.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I rescaped the tank in September with some really nice rocks, which have unfortunately been covered by the plants. I changed the substrate to a mix of 70% sand and 30% soil that I had at work. 

I have been lightly dosing with Kno3, Fleet enema and Flourish. Infrequent water changes. Lighting is from two shoplights with 6500k 32 watt bulbs. Co2 at 1BPS


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

It’s been a few years, this tank is still running.


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

really enjoyed going back and reading your journal. impressive scapes, to say the least.

what is the broadleaf, background plant (a sword of some type)?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

trailsnale said:


> really enjoyed going back and reading your journal. impressive scapes, to say the least.
> 
> what is the broadleaf, background plant (a sword of some type)?


Thanks, the large swords are Echinodorus Amazonicus, they have been in the tank for a year. I keep them in check by pulling old leaves off every couple weeks, I’ve removed hundreds so far. Between them is Altlandsberg sword, that one stays a more managable size.


----------

